# GO FAST BITS DV+ Diverter Valve in stock @ HS Tuning



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

GFB DV+ Diverter valve (part number T9351) is a direct replacement for the factory valve on late model VAG and Euro applications with a 2.0T TSI and FSI engine (Patent Pending). Keep what works and replace what doesn't! This Direct fit replacement for factory solenoid with TMS advantage. Works with stock hardware, improves performance and reliability. Exclusive pilot activation system allows HIGHER boostpressure. The end result is sharper throttle response, lightning-fast valve actuation, and the ability to hold as much boost as you can throw at it.
The OE solenoid itself is great- the ECU opens it faster than any pneumatic valve so why replace it? The only valve on the market to solve the problem without flutter, excessive cabling and extra parts, installed in half the time at more than half the price. GFB have Australia's best performance turbo management solutions

GFB's DV+ range is designed as a direct bolt-on replacement solution for problematic factory recirculating diverter valves. Not only do DV+ valves eliminate failure issues from high temperature and boost pressure, they also offer the TMS advantage of improved throttle response and boost holding.


Retains the factory solenoid coil for seamless integration
Replaces plastic valve parts with metal for reliability and strength on chipped engines
Exclusive “pilot-actuated” valve mechanism for rapid response at high boost
GFB expands the DV+ range with a direct-fit solution for the weak factory diverter valve used on many European vehicles.

The solenoid coil itself from the factory-fitted valve is great (the ECU opens it faster than any pneumatic valve so why replace it?), but the weak point however is the valve mechanism itself. So GFB's DV+ solves this problem by replacing just the valve parts with an anodised billet aluminium housing fitted with a brass piston machined to exacting tolerances.

The end result is sharper throttle response, lightning-fast valve actuation, and it will hold as much boost as you can throw at it.

Interested in purchasing this and other great products? - BUY HERE!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

This is a relatively inexpensive, yet very beneficial modification you can make to your 2.0T TSI/FSI. This product has amazing OEM like fitment.


----------



## hjvelez (Mar 10, 2014)

Does this work for the S3 8V. Ive been told the GFB were going to launch an S3 specific DV+, is this it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

hjvelez said:


> Does this work for the S3 8V. Ive been told the GFB were going to launch an S3 specific DV+, is this it?


Yes! - This will fit the new GEN3 's

Thanks!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

just placed my order.
i get a lot of flutter when in D and mild/aggressive throttle. I hope this helps that.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

ProjectA3 said:


> just placed my order.
> i get a lot of flutter when in D and mild/aggressive throttle. I hope this helps that.


No, It doesnt. It does change the sound slightly though. I just installed mine two days ago.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Spoooolin said:


> No, It doesnt. It does change the sound slightly though. I just installed mine two days ago.


But did you feel the benefits? Improved throttle response?


----------



## hjvelez (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone with an S3 running this dv?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

My car only has 2500-3000 miles on it...there wasnt anything wrong with my DV that was in the car, I just did this as some preventative mait. since the factory DV are prone to failure and since I am stage 2+ I wanted to know that I didnt have to worry about that part failing. I didnt see any gain or anything, Its a slightly different noise but thats it.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

installed mine today. Easy install but i would HIGHLY recommend a magnet tool to hold on to the screws. I dropped one and luckily it felt through to the belly pan. so removing most of that and getting the screw was a pain in the butt. thank goodness for air suspension and being able to raise the front of the car enough to do what was necessary.

the bottom bolt is at an awkward angle and required me to disconnect my intake tube to make a little more room. and the front most screw is so tight in between other things that cannot be moved it was a bitch to do. this is the one i dropped. My next trip to auto zone will be for a magnet tool.

I drove the car to go see Mad Max and didnt hear any noise difference, but my P3 guage did seem to read the boost was holding longer. Throttle seemed crisper but was hard to tell.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

hjvelez said:


> Anyone with an S3 running this dv?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a new one just released for your car! - Follow the link below. Please let me know if you have any questions!

http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=4715


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

NEW DV+ Diverter Valve available for the S3 and MK7 R now available on our site! - BUY HERE!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Pat
i just got the DV+ for my A3 and installed it yesterday. I am however now going to upgrade to an S3 in the next 2-3 weeks. Can I swap this part over or do I have to get a new one?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

ProjectA3 said:


> Pat
> i just got the DV+ for my A3 and installed it yesterday. I am however now going to upgrade to an S3 in the next 2-3 weeks. Can I swap this part over or do I have to get a new one?


Unfortunately you would have to get a new one. The fitment between the A3 and S3 are different. Here is the link to the one you would need:

http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=4715


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

ProjectA3 said:


> Pat
> i just got the DV+ for my A3 and installed it yesterday. I am however now going to upgrade to an S3 in the next 2-3 weeks. Can I swap this part over or do I have to get a new one?


What model number did you get? I purchased the t9351 and have been running it on my car with no issues.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately you would have to get a new one. The fitment between the A3 and S3 are different. Here is the link to the one you would need:
> 
> http://www.hstuning.com/product_info.php?products_id=4715


The one in your link, is for the S3, and Golf R, correct? NOT a 2.0 A3?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Spoooolin said:


> The one in your link, is for the S3, and Golf R, correct? NOT a 2.0 A3?


Correct - for the S3 and MK7 R


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Just received more today! Place your order before 5PM EST and it will ship out the same day!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Spoooolin said:


> What model number did you get? I purchased the t9351 and have been running it on my car with no issues.


I'm trading in my A3 first week of June and getting an S3 so my part wont work on the new car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

ProjectA3 said:


> I'm trading in my A3 first week of June and getting an S3 so my part wont work on the new car.


Not to worry! - They now make one for the S3!

http://www.hstuning.com/product_info...oducts_id=4715


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

*In Stock Now!*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Finding quality parts for your car is always a challenge. GFB However has not cut any corners to bring you this amazing product!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Launching a new promo for these!

Any of these sold will receive an HS Tuning T-Shirt, (S, M, L, XL, XXL) and Vinyl Decals for their car (White, Black, Metal) - Please specify at checkout!


----------

